# Charles Daily Tactical Pump



## MrFreeman07 (Jan 26, 2008)

I recently purchased a Charles Daily Tactical pump, and everywhere I look, the shell capacity is 5+1 using 2 3/4" shells. But I can't get more than two shells in the "tube", so in reality, or in this case, it's only a 2+1. What gives?


----------

